# Extreme Shock??



## twolfe84 (Feb 17, 2009)

does anyone know if Extreme Shock is Illegall to use for home protecton or carry in Virginia?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't see why it would be illegal, the only state I know of that restricts types of ammo is Jersey which wont allow JHP, but most states don't allow AP, explosive or incendiary types of course. but at the same time I don't know why you would want to carry Extreme Shock. Any good premium JHP that feeds reliably in your weapon would do far better against a 2 legged predator than anything Extreme shock has to offer. I've seen their ads in the magazines with the giant crater in the random green goo they have, but it isn't very deep and they probably don't go through bone very well if the are frangible, which is where all the fight stopping organs are. Carry what you want its your choice, just be prepared to defend the reason why you carry that type of ammo in court. I can just here the Prosecutor describing the evil maiming purpose of the Extreme Shock line of ammunition. Sorry for the rant, just my $0.02.


----------

